# Favorite Lager.



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Most lager is really gross IMO. However a good lager is a great beer for Summer. Guzzle it after mowing, sip it with burgers off the grill, whatever Lager is great for the thrist Summer tends to build up.

While up in Ohio I have been enjoying an old favorite beer, probably my favorite lager Eliot Ness from Great Lakes Brewing Co.

How about sharing some of your favorite lagers in this thread.

:al 
-Matt-


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

There's a local brewery called the Rochester Mills Beer Co. that makes a good lager but I forget the name of it, Northern Light or something like that. They have good seasonal beers. I also like MGD for a good guzzle down after-mowing beer.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

I normally drink Guinness but if theres Sam Adams or Fat Tire :al


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

CAOlover said:


> I normally drink Guinness but if theres Sam Adams or Fat Tire :al


Guinness is a stout and I think stouts are ales. SeanGar can correct this if I'm mistaken.

Yuengling Lager = Yummy


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Guinness is a stout and I think stouts are ales. SeanGar can correct this if I'm mistaken.
> 
> Yuengling Lager = Yummy


Yeah, Guinness is an ale.

I like Victory Prima Pils and Pilsner Urquell.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Yeah, Guinness is an ale.
> 
> I like Victory Prima Pils and Pilsner Urquell.


Aren't they pilseners? 
Even so, Pilsener Urquell is one of the finest beers in the world.
My 2 cents.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Even so, Pilsener Urquell is one of the finest beers in the world.
> My 2 cents.


You will like this then. *** Not safe for work ***

Click for game

Mel


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Sam Adams Boston Lager
Dos Equi Special Lager

... I can't think of many other Lagers off-hand


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm sure there are more I like, but off the top of my head:
Celebrator
Paulaner Salvator
Spaten Optimator 
Carlsberg
Kronenbourg 
St. Pauli Girl (especially dark)
Pilsner Urquell
Harp
Warsteiner (especially dunkel)


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

victory prima pils
or legends lager


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Aren't they pilseners?
> Even so, Pilsener Urquell is one of the finest beers in the world.
> My 2 cents.


 Correct me if I'm wrong, but lager describes just about any bottom-fermented beer. Pilsner is a type of lager, typically of the Czech style--fairly light but pretty hoppy, sometimes bitter.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Aren't they pilseners?
> Even so, Pilsener Urquell is one of the finest beers in the world.
> My 2 cents.


Pilsner is a style of lager which I like. See Croatan is always right!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Pilsner is a style of lager which I like. See Croatan is always right!


Thank you both for lessening my level of ignorance.
I truly appreciate it.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> See Croatan is always right!


Oh, Sean, that makes me feel all good inside.  I think I may have to change my sig.

Really, though, you're the prof, I just beat you to the explanation and will happily bow to your superior knowledge if/when I'm wrong.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I really like Yuengling. Inexpensive, tasty, and there are many good memories attached to it.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I really like Yuengling. Inexpensive, tasty, and there are many good memories attached to it.


great beer, but for some reason it doesn't seem to taste as good out of the Eastern PA/Delaware/NE Maryland Area...

Brooklyn Lager from Brooklyn Brewery is good too, but I don't know if they even districute that beer outside of their local area?


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Nooner said:


> great beer, but for some reason it doesn't seem to taste as good out of the Eastern PA/Delaware/NE Maryland Area...
> 
> Brooklyn Lager from Brooklyn Brewery is good too, but I don't know if they even districute that beer outside of their local area?


I definently agree with that. Backpacking in PA, it was a great treat. I was fortunate to be able to tour the brewery as well. They hooked us smelly hikers up there. They give free samples after the tour, and they gave us several pitchers. I was a bit drunk by the time I left.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've always been liked Sam Adams. Good, dependable beer :al


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I love FAT TIRE  Amber!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Yuengling - great beer, but for some reason it doesn't seem to taste as good out of the Eastern PA/Delaware/NE Maryland Area...


I've seen it in South Beach, Florida but didn't buy any as there were tons of other tasty brews to sample that I can't get in PA.

I really got into a beer called Kalik that is brewed in the Bahamas I think. Awesome for hot weather. In my opinion blows Corona out of the water.


----------

